# Recommendation for ISDN-Card



## Ben (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am searching for a ISDN-Card with 2 ports (=4 lines) to be used with FreeBSD 8/9 and HylaFax.

Is there a recommendation somebody could give me?

Thanks for hints.

Regards,
Ben.


----------



## tingo (Jan 21, 2011)

There aren't that many users of ISDN cards left. HPS has a list of cards supported by his ISDN stack here:
http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/isdn4bsd/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ben (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, I found this list already and dropped him an email.

I hope I can find one and don't have to choose a linux...


----------

